# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Ollinfit, real time coaching wearables, Redbox Notion, Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Redbox Notion, Inc.

"Ollinfit: The Wearable Personal Trainer" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Ollinfit: real-time coach that corrects your exercise form

Published on Aug 1, 2015




> Live audio and vibration feedback to warn you of any bad exercise movements and provide guidance to correct your form.

----------


## Airicist

Ollinfit: The Wearable Personal Trainer - Kickstarter Campaign

Published on Aug 1, 2015




> Ollinfit is the first wearable fitness trainer with 3 sensors for superior accuracy, feedback and results.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ollinfit real time coaching wearables are about to hit Kickstarter"
Do you lift? If so this could be the set of wearable sensors for you

by Sophie Charara
August 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ollinfit in action

Published on Oct 4, 2015




> Ollinfit help you perfect your lifting form.

----------

